# Intel 2200BG WLAN



## axeos (23. April 2006)

Morgen,

habe ein Problem. Bin einblutiger Anfänger bei Linux und versuche mein Fedora Core 5 Internetfähig zu machen.
Nur scheitert es daran, dass mein Laptop mit FC5 meine WLAN-Karte nicht als WLAN-Karte, sondern als normale LAN erkennt. Um jetzt FC5 zu erklären, dass die WLAN-Karte auch eine WLAN-Karte ist brauche einen Treiber. 

Bei Intel gesucht und gefunden, nur wie installiere ich diesen Treiber?
Ist im *.tgz-Format und das behersche ich nicht wie *.rpm!

Vielleicht findet sich ein hier ein Linux-Freund und könnte mir da auf die Sprünge helfen. Wäre echt super. Danke an alle schonmal, die sich die Frage schon durchlesen und noch viel mehr Dank an die die Antworten

Grüße axoes


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. April 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Am besten entpackst Du den Treiber erstmal mittels *tar -xzf Dateiname*.
Dann solltest Du ein neues Verzeichnis vorfinden und darin sollten eigentlich Installationsanweisungen zu finden sein. In der Regel heisst eine solche Datei INSTALL.


----------



## axeos (23. April 2006)

Mahlzeit,

danke schon einmal. Die Datei habe ich auch gefunden, nur steht über die Installation sehr wenig drin. Unter dem Punkt "Installation in your Distribution" steht geschrieben:

Übersetzt: Jede Distribution ist anders und daher können wir keine Lösung geben. Gucken Sie in Ihrer Hilfe nach.
Hilft nicht zwangsläufig mir weiter.

Neben der INSTALL-Datei sind noch 1 *.tgz, 1 *.gz, Readme, LICENSE, InstallNotes

In diesen InstallNotes steht wieder, gucken Sie in der INSTALL-Datei nach und die wieder gucken Sie in der Hilfe nach.

Wer sich das mal durchlesen möchte

ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/10138/ENG/ipw2200_Install_and_Support_Notes.txt


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. April 2006)

Ich hab mir den Treiber grad mal runtergeladen und auch in die INSTALL geschaut.
Schau mal nach dem von Dir hier uebersetzten Teil, darunter findest Du eigentlich recht umfangreiche Informationen.


----------



## Aiju (23. April 2006)

Ich habe mal das für dich wichtige (installation als Modul) rausgeschrieben:

```
tar xzf *.tgz
cd ipw2200-1.1.0
su
make
make install

# Laden des Treibers
su
modprobe ipw2200
. load debug=0x43fff
```
Wenn das nicht klappt, installier mal das Paket kernel-headers oder kernel-sources


----------



## axeos (23. April 2006)

Hi,

das sieht für ein eingefleischten ziemlich einfach aus, aber für mich wird das Thema hier kompliziert, da mein FC5 da nicht mitspielt.

Er verlangt jetzt 2 weitere Treiber, die ich mittlerweile installiert habe. Aber dennoch funktioniert es nicht.

Er meckert immer, dass ihm Verzeichnisse fehlen.

Ich versuche jetzt mein Laptop auf SUSE 10 umzurüsten, vielleicht klappt es da besser oder hat vielleicht noch wer einen guten Tipp


----------



## LarsT (24. April 2006)

axeos, der Wechsel der Distribution wird auch nicht immer helfen. Du wirst immer wieder auf die Situation stossen, das du Programme oder Treiber nicht als vorgefertiges Paket hast, sondern das der Quellcode vorliegt, den du selbst kompilieren musst.
So schlimm ist das selbstkompilieren nicht und falls Problem auftreten wird sich immer jemand finden der dir helfen kann, dazu musst du dich aber auch etwas anders verhalten.
Einfach nur von einer Fehlermeldung (fehlende Verzeichnisse, etc.) gibt für jemanden der dir helfen möchte wenig Ansatzpunkte, da man mit so ungenauen Informationen etwas nicht nachvollziehen kann. 
Manche Dinge gelten Distri übergreifend, manchmal gibt es Distri spezifische Lösungen. Deine Distri kennen wir, aber welche fehlende Verzeichnisse moniert werden leider nicht. Ein bisschen mehr an Informationen, insbesondere bei derartigen Fehlermeldungen wäre hilfreich.


----------



## axeos (24. April 2006)

Hi Jungs

problem ist die Fehlermeldung ist ehlendig langweilig und langwierig da ich das per Win noch machen muss.

Deshalb bin ich sparsam damit umgegangen

Grätzi u BO


----------



## wose (24. April 2006)

du mujsst darauf achten, den richtigen Treiber für deine Kernelversion zu installieren, hinzu kommt noch dass der Treiber auch eine firmware laden möchte, die du vorher seperat runterladen musst und anschließend in das entsprechende verzeichnis kopieren musst, damit hotplug das beim erfolgreichen treiberladen auch findet.
die Firmwareversion muss wiederum zur Treiberversion passen.

Allerdings findet man eine ausführliche Anleitung mit allem was man beachten sollte auf der Projektseite der ipw Treiber

Also bitte schau da nochmal genau nach und nimm dir die paar Minuten das gründlich zu lesen. http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/

Falls du eine schier endlose Fehlermeldung nach win bekommen willst um sie zu posten scho kopier die doch einfach in eine Datei und schieb sie auf nen FTP oder les die Datei dann von deinem Win aus.


Grüße
wose


----------

